# what does NTSC / PAL ????



## cuckoo69 (Dec 20, 2008)

WHAT DOES NTSC AND PAL stand for......:wave:i'm thinkin about buy a video camera and these were some spec's:4-dontkno


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

ntsc 
is used in the usa
pal is used in europe and asia there are different versions of pal


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

cuckoo69 said:


> WHAT DOES NTSC AND PAL stand for......:


Hi Coockoo69, welcome to TSF :wave:

*NTSC*—National Television Systems Committee; the group that set the analog television standard 50 years ago. The abbreviation NTSC is also used to refer to the analog television standard in the United States.


*PAL*—Phase Alternation Line (PAL) is the analog television display standard that is used in Europe and certain other parts of the world. The U.S. uses the NTSC standard.

The source of the definition came from this website It might be handy to help define other aspects that you may need to understand.


----------

